# Canadian roasted maple necks??



## dr_funkenstein (Feb 21, 2017)

Just wondering if any companies in Canada make roasted maple necks. I have been wanting to get one for a while but warmoth shipping and the exchange rate makes it pretty expensive.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Nearly any luthier in Canada will make one. Just contact a local guitar maker or repair shop. You just have to ask.

The primary thing missing in the Canadian market is a builder who actually has a decent website that shows all available options and pricing. Web development like that costs a lot of time and money, so it isn't often a priority for small builders. If they do list prices/options at all, most of the time it only shows the basic/common choices. But that doesn't mean they aren't able to do other things.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

check with PGK guitars in Vancouver, and Solo Music to start


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

we have a member who sells very nice roasted maple neck blanks in Canada. I have purchased several from him. 

Hades Roasted Maple Parts Ltd. | eBay Stores


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Short answer is no - there is no warmoth alternative in canada.
Lots of guys can make roasted maple guitar necks (myself included) but they are not going to be cheaper than warmoth.
Warmoth is literally a guitar parts factory.

Nathan


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

dr_funkenstein said:


> Just wondering if any companies in Canada make roasted maple necks. I have been wanting to get one for a while but warmoth shipping and the exchange rate makes it pretty expensive.


I bought a Fender roasted tele neck from Amazon for 300 bucks last weekend. They're out of stock right now, and it was a bit of a sale, but I'm sure they'll be back.


----------



## Silvertone (Oct 13, 2018)

nnieman said:


> Short answer is no - there is no warmoth alternative in canada.
> Lots of guys can make roasted maple guitar necks (myself included) but they are not going to be cheaper than warmoth.
> Warmoth is literally a guitar parts factory.
> 
> Nathan


What would you charge for a roasted maple tele neck? I'm not soliciting here just wonder what the Warmoth equivalent, probably much better, would cost in Canada. Thanks.

Regards Peter.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Silvertone said:


> What would you charge for a roasted maple tele neck? I'm not soliciting here just wonder what the Warmoth equivalent, probably much better, would cost in Canada. Thanks.
> 
> Regards Peter.


Rough estimate would be $500-600 for a custom made neck.
Roasted maple has to be ordered in (from hades roasted maple or next gen or bow river tone woods).
It can get real expensive real fast if you want figured/curly stuff.

Nathan


----------



## Silvertone (Oct 13, 2018)

Thanks Nathan. I have never built a bolt on neck guitar before but working on a thinline Telecaster currently.

Cheers Peter.


----------

